# Tortoise Info



## aquakiwi (Oct 2, 2019)

This has probably been covered but.............. What gauge music wire would be best to replace and increase stiffness on my Tortoises?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The stock wire is 0.025 inches and I used 0.032 inches if I remember right.
Don't know what that is in "dog years" (metric).  

Magic


----------

